# Dicamba Volatility.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/what-is-making-dicamba-move-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great chemical. Spray my grass hay fields with it to kill clover and milkweed every other year. Also cups the hell out of my beans 1/4 mile away. No wind drift or anything. Strangest thing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good article correct me if I'm reading this wrong but it looks like what they're saying here is they do have cases where the farmer did everything right follow the label to the T and use the product with Vapor Grip and it was still a volatility problem


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dicamba really cleans a field up for spring broadleaf's.....I used Rangestar last spring and it did a terrific job without much residual. It instantly smoked henbit....which can be tough with lighter herbicides. I think it might really work on nettle if sprayed after first cutting was taken and there was some regrowth. It did cup some tree leaves in places.....mainly up hill from where I sprayed on ideal spraying conditions. There is something different about that chemical.....but, they will figure it out in due time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dicamba really cleans a field up for spring broadleaf's.....I used Rangestar last spring and it did a terrific job without much residual. It instantly smoked henbit....which can be tough with lighter herbicides. I think it might really work on nettle if sprayed after first cutting was taken and there was some regrowth. It did cup some tree leaves in places.....mainly up hill from where I sprayed on ideal spraying conditions. There is something different about that chemical.....but, they will figure it out in due time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Didn't work worth a darn on horsenettle for me. Sprayed max rate for forage grasses and it just made the nettle sick.....stayed green and didn't even kill the top growth. Was pretty surprised and disappointed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't work worth a darn on horsenettle for me. Sprayed max rate for forage grasses and it just made the nettle sick.....stayed green and didn't even kill the top growth. Was pretty surprised and disappointed.


What did you use....straight Dicamba?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> What did you use....straight Dicamba?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep, straight Dicamba. I have gotten a better top kill with straight 2/4d in the past. Should have just used pastureguard like I was going to but dicamba was a lot cheaper and it worked really well on the spring weeds like you said.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rangestar is the dicamba 2/4d mix so that is why I thought it might work on the nettle. It seems the mix is much more effective than either alone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Weedmaster is also a 2-4D/dicamba mix. See a class action lawsuit going around for anyone with drift damage.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Rangestar is the dicamba 2/4d mix so that is why I thought it might work on the nettle. It seems the mix is much more effective than either alone.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I have used Weedmaster (same thing as rangestar I believe) on nettle before and it killed the top but came right back from the roots in a few weeks. Only non residual herbicide that I have had decent luck with for killing horsenettle is pastureguard. I agree it seems like a mix of dicamba and 2/4d is more effective on most weeds then either product straight.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I also used Weedmaster in the past and did not have that great of results. I am not certain why I had such good results with Rangestar unless it was the time of year which was early spring. I have not tried Rangestar in the summer weed flush. I need to experiment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've had mixed results weedmaster, spring didn't work so well but it was a heavy weed load, great results this summer but in a very strong mix. I'm now trying to convince my client to spray after the first killing frost, sales rep says I look like a rocks star next year.....Going to use Elenore in the spring if it's approved and not to costly.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't work worth a darn on horsenettle for me. Sprayed max rate for forage grasses and it just made the nettle sick.....stayed green and didn't even kill the top growth. Was pretty surprised and disappointed.


I'd guess that the hairy fuzz on the horsenettle did not allow for good contact and systemic uptake. Hit the nettle earlier and/or use a surfactant - adjuvant.

My supplier recommended Spreader 90.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2ndWindfarm said:


> My supplier recommended Spreader 90.


Was not familiar with Spreader 90....so I googled and read about the surfactants like 90 and then read about their "sticker" surfactants like Tactic. I don't know how much Tactic costs, but it would be great to use on really tough leaved weeds or when you were spraying a very costly herbicide. It says it will give you rain fastness in minutes with a silicone like bonding. They have a pic of dipping paraffin blocks into different blue dyed surfactants and Tactic completely covered the paraffin with a coating. Good to know.

Regards, Mike

http://www.lovelandproducts.com/product/tactic


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I've given up on applying just a single herbicide application like straight 2,4-D. Significantly better results with a blend of dicamba.

And, of course with mature weeds or waxy and hairy ones gotta have a little help with the delivery.


----------

